# All-Clad at Marshalls



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Went to marshalls this weekend and in the plethora of crappy stainless pots in the messy kitchen aisle, I spotted a gem. an all-clad logo!

Searching for about 20 minutes more, I found 3 more, (out of about 100 pieces).

1 had a little ding that I would probably put in the first day, the others were fine.

I also picked up a few hidden calphalon tri-ply (including the ever elusive-only-with-the-set 8" omelet pan for 24$)

I got a 2qt all-clad sauce pot for 49 or 59 cant remember
a 6qt stock for 149 (both with lids of course)

and a 3 qt calphalon saute for 59 and the frypan for 24.

Also picked up a bigger calphalon sauce pot for pretty cheap too.

out of all of them only 1 all-clad was listed as irregular and had a small ding in it not even noticable.

Now, I had to really root through everything ot find these gems, and there weren't many left (another guy walking buy spotted me digging and asked what the heck i was doing and when I told him, he bought whatever I didn't)

there was also a Le Crueset probably 5qt round dutch oven for 70$ that someone scooped up while i was there.

That was about it for this gem hunt, No knives or anything else "special" I'll go back when they get a new shipment.


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

I just love to visit Marshalls for their deals. It's always hit or miss, but when you find something, it's like Christmas. I have purchased 4 enamel cast iron pots and several Calphalon and All-clad pieces too at about or more than 50% their regular cost. Can't beat it. Enjoy your new cookware!! mpeirson


----------



## inthekitchen (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow. I really need to start looking in Marshalls more often for deals. Congratulations on the find though.


----------



## suziq (Oct 12, 2011)

I have also bought several All-Clad pans at Marshalls, TJ Maxx and the like.  BE CAREFUL!!  I discovered later that one pan did not have the imprint on the bottom..(obvioulsy NOT real) and another one just had a stamp that was wearing off, not the typical "imprint"

You may stumble upon a few treasures but can end up with lemons as well...Just be aware and observe them carefully!


----------

